# Médicaments sans ordonnance



## Mama (4 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour , petite question j'ai un doute nous avons le droit de donner à un enfant un sirop sans ordonnance sachant que les parents ont pas consulter le médecin ? 
Merci d'avance pour les réponses.😉


----------



## Louanne (4 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, non pas de médicaments sans ordonnance. Ils donnent eux-mêmes avant de venir ou garde leur enfant.
Après pour tous les médocs sans ordonnance, type camilla ou autre, dans mon département les parents ont une feuille à remplir où ils précisent ce que c'est, la marque ...


----------



## Griselda (4 Novembre 2022)

Aucun médicament, crème, sirop, granules ou autres sans ordonnances MEME s'ils ont consulté un médecin.
L'AM ne peut que mettre du serum phy "nature" dans le nez ou les yeux d'un accueillis et utiliser de la pâte à l'eau pour l'erythème fessier. Absolument tout le reste (même la creme solaire, c'est dire!) necessite une ordonnance + une autorisation écrite des PE + consigner par écrit ce qui a été donné et à quel heure.

Jamais d'automédication sur un enfant, c'est la base. Déjà que nous ne devrions jamais faire d'automédication sur soi même non plus.
Dans la vraie vie nous le faisons pour nous même, nous l'avons certainement fait dans une certaine mesure pour nos propres enfants quand nous pensions être sur de reconnaitre les signes de ce qu'il avait, néanmoins nous engagions alors notre responsabilité personnelle pour notre propre enfant. En cas de pépin un Parent aussi peut se retrouver devant un tribunal.
C'est dire que non un-e pro petite enfance ne doit JAMAIS accepter d'engager sa responsabilité sur un ordre illégal de son PE. Il n'est pas medecin.

J'ajoute qu'aujourd'hui on se rends compte que dans beaucoup de cas le sirop peut provoquer plus de mal que de bien, c'est dire que je conseille ++ aux PE de consulter leur medecin avant de décider eux mêmes de donner du sirop. Ils feront ce qu'ils veulent de mon conseille mais il va sans dire que je ne lui donnerais pas, même avec une autorisation écrite de leur part: c'est insuffisant!


----------



## Griselda (4 Novembre 2022)

Attention mêmes l'homeopathie c'est avec ordonnance sinon c'est non.


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Novembre 2022)

Et même les crèmes pour le change griselda. 
De même nous devons tenir un registre si nous sommes amenés à administrer un ou des médicaments. 
Rappel : nous pouvons refuser d'administrer des médicaments même si ordonnance si stipulé dans nos contrats.


----------



## Griselda (4 Novembre 2022)

Oui c'est ce que j'ai ecrit, pour l'erythème fessier il n'y a que la pate à l'eau qui peut être mise sans ordonnance.

Par contre Catie je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec toi, il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir stipulé au contrat qu'on refuse de donner un medicament même avec ordonnance pour avoir le droit de refuser le cas échéant. La raison est simple: nous sommes AM et pas du tout personnel de santé, notre mission n'implique absolument pas de donner un medicament quel qu'il soit pour honorer notre mission. Nous avons aujourd'hui le droit d'accepter de le faire dans certaine condition (ordonnance + autorisation écrite + registre tenu) mais jamais d'obligation car nous engageons TOUJOURS notre responsabilité en le faisant ce qu'aucun protocole ne nous protège en cas de pépin au tribunal.


----------



## Louanne (4 Novembre 2022)

Et bien, je suis en Ille et vilaine, et oui on a un document à faire remplir par les employeurs pour crèmes solaires et autres. Après je fais préciser sur le doc de la main de l'employeur que l'enfant a déjà eu cette crème ou autre.
Par contre, de la même manière, je n'accepte pas que dès sorti de chez le médecin on me confie l'enfant, l'ordonnance et les médocs et Tchao. Non, ce n'est pas moi qui donne la première dose , trop peur d'une allergie.


----------



## Mimipoupina (4 Novembre 2022)

Non jamais rien sans ordonnance d'un médecin à part le sérum phy, c'est la seul chose qu'on peut utiliser


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (4 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Je précise : l'ordonnance est valable uniquement pour un état de l'enfant à un moment précis.
Et tout doit être consigné obligatoirement sur un registre.
On ne peut pas donner un doli  avec une ordonnance sans précision de ce pourquoi ce médicament est prescrit.

Et dans tous les cas même avec un protocole béton,  en cas de souci, on serait potentiellement responsable.  Donc, à éviter au maximum !

L'ėtat fiévreux est utile, et si trop important l'enfant doit être pris en charge par ses parents pour une surveillance accrue que nous ne sommes pas toujours après ou disponibles à faire, en ayant d'autres enfants en charge.


----------

